# Recommendation for Breeders



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My fiance and I have been thinking long and hard and we are thinking of getting another Maltese to keep our baby Ike company. We just absolutely love the breed and we want to find Ike a baby brother or sister. Ike is currently 6 months old, neutered, and healthy. He is such a good dog and I really want him to have another Maltese that he can relate to on a dog level. Just like how humans relate to each other, I think it would be good for him. 

With Ike we were unaware of BYB and puppymills and I suspect he may be from a BYB. All in all, he is a wonderful dog and we are really lucky to have him. If we decide to get him a brother or sister we want to do it the right way and find a reputable breeder. And where better to find a reputable Maltese breeder then from a Maltese forum? I have been reading and coming to the SM site regularly and I really respect all the advice and tips from everyone one here. 

If you can please recommend some breeders it would be greatly appreciated. We are located in Maryland.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The closest one to you I could recommend (ie personally dealt with) is Chrisman in PA. 

I would hesitate to get another puppy with one already in the house. I'd highly recommend waiting until your boy is a year old before adding to the family. I'd also take him through an obedience class or two now if you haven't. 

Here's my reason:
Between 9-12 months of age, dogs go through an adolescent period where they will push you hard, test you, and even regress on things like house training. If you bring another dog in during this period, they will learn the bad habits. Giving a little extra time to ensure your pup's behavior is exactly what you want will go a long way to having a successful addition. All habits, good and bad, will be passed along.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with JMM's reasons. I also find that if you have two pups in 
the home at the same time they often bond to each other rather than
you. Maltese are meant to be people dogs. I hope you take these
reasons into account when you go looking.

There are many great breeders in the northeast and southeast coastal
areas. If travel isn't a problem you can see many dogs on here from
those breeders.


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for your advice. 

JMM you make a really good point about the adolescence period and I think we will take the time to wait afterall since we are still toying with the idea.

CuteCosyNToy - thank you for the advice too.

I knew I can count on SM for good advice. Thanks again! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I did something right!!! :thumbsup: cool.

Even if you don't get another pup until your's is a little older, I'd start looking now. You can't always get a good pup right when you're ready! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My breeder recommended to me that 18 mo. would be a good time to add another baby. I didn't ask for reason behind that.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would do what feels right for you and your family! I'm not sure if there is a 'right' or 'wrong' answer here, since I'm sure there are members on here who can relate either positive experiences or negative experiences about adding another dog. I'm one of the people who can relay a positive experience. I added a new maltese when Lucy was 10 mos old and my new one was a year old when she came to my house. Lucy and caddy became almost instant BFF's and still are. 

I would look on the recommended breeder list at the american maltese association ( http://www.americanmaltese.org ) if you'd like to see about adding another baby to your house. Hope this helps somewhat and didn't confuse you more, LOL!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I appreciate everyone's input whether it gets confusing or not.  

All in all there is just lots of things to consider. I think we will definitely wait till Ike is a little older, but definitely be on the look out. It's true, there is no "right" or "wrong" time. When we decided to get Ike the timing seemed right and everything fell into place. It was the best decision we ever made (despite the possible BYB thing). Ike has just been the light of my life and I can't wait to have another to share my love. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> The closest one to you I could recommend (ie personally dealt with) is Chrisman in PA.
> 
> I would hesitate to get another puppy with one already in the house. I'd highly recommend waiting until your boy is a year old before adding to the family. I'd also take him through an obedience class or two now if you haven't.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Jackie on this. Unless you are getting an older Malt, I really think it'll be easier on you to let your puppy grow up a little more before adding another puppy to the family. 

I think it's great that you are thinking about it and planning, etc.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

There's no reason not to start researching breeders now though  
I love www.tajonmaltese.com!! Their maltese are gorgeous. Also, www.foxstonemaltese.com and you can click on links and they have a list of some breeders there too. Good luck on your search!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

the only thing I would make sure is that potty training on current puppy is done before adding another one but aside from that I don't really think there is a wrong time to add a new member to the family, whether it is an older puppy and adult or a young puppy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, i agree, it's never too early to start researching breeders! i did a LOT of research before i got mini. massimo was 3 years old when i decided i was going to add to my furry family, and believe me, i was looking for QUITE some time!  

mini came from chalet de maltese. and i couldn't be happier, mini's an absolute JOY! :wub: 
my second choice would be tajon. LOVE her babies. :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Donbi was from a PStore, *we didnt know either*
Then fell in love with Chalets pups! Had Dueci
Then fell in love with Tajon babies, then had Daeroni
Donbi was about 8 months old when D&D came!... 
and Dueci and Daeroni are a month a part!
I wish I taken the time but it seems it worked out for the best.
Dueci and Daeroni are best friends... Daeroni will cry forever if Dueci isnt with him.

Its very cute how they walk, bark, eat, sleep, fart, side by side together.

Go with what you feel, honestly 2 is so much fun.
I love having 3. If I didnt work, I have 6


----------

